# Breed???



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

hey guys. i was wondering if you could help me try and determine the breed of Lucky. I really don't know whether she's a pure labrador or a mix, nor do i really care (just curious). i have my guesses, but they are onlt guesses. i really do not know for sure what she is. i've never had testing done or anything like that. does she look too small to be a full lab? she has a very short coat too. what do you guys think?

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/todd-albums-lucky.html


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

She just doesn't look like a purebred lab to me. I would say lab/pit...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Something to keep in mind, there's ALWAYS a chance there is much more than two breeds mixed together. Rarely is a dog a 50/50 mix.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Something to keep in mind, there's ALWAYS a chance there is much more than two breeds mixed together. Rarely is a dog a 50/50 mix.


Yes, this is very true indeed. Those are the two prominent breeds I see in her.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you ever tried one of those DNA kits that you send in to find out the breed. I think their a bit expensive though.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd guess either lab/pointer or lab/pit or a combo of all three! Definitely not a purebred though :smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

wags said:


> Have you ever tried one of those DNA kits that you send in to find out the breed. I think their a bit expensive though.


i haven't, but thought about it. i'd do it for the right price.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Maybe lab/boxer? I think if he was lab/pit, he'd be a bit stockier.
the first pic looks like your dog, no?
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images19/BoxadorMesa1yearOld67Pounds.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/boxadorphotos2.htm&usg=__a8Ls2ZR5PT15x9xMjes-vHzhTDc=&h=375&w=400&sz=29&hl=en&start=23&sig2=eC6KM-TRgf7Q50cxWch4Xw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=6IOP6WVZwrHBgM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dboxer%2Blab%2Bmix%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26start%3D18%26um%3D1&ei=C3V0S7PXF8yWtgf_jYn9CQ


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Maybe lab/boxer? I think if he was lab/pit, he'd be a bit stockier.
> the first pic looks like your dog, no?
> Google Image Result for http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images19/BoxadorMesa1yearOld67Pounds.JPG


yes they do look alike. Lucky uses her hands (paws) a lot too like boxers do. i was thinking pit. when she pants, she really has a wrinkled forehead and a skull of a pit.

here are some lab pit mix photos i found that i think look like her;

http://www.petswoparents.org/dogs/12_12_07_3_legged_pit_lab_mix.jpg

http://cdn-www.dailypuppy.com/media/dogs/anonymous/Zhalla_Pitbull_Lab_Mix_01.jpg_w450.jpg (the ears)

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images19/MixLabPitSoloRescueDogOnRaft.JPG

http://www.baxtercounty.org/animal_control/petImages/1824_1824-2.jpg

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_8rGvuMlNx90/R8pVukdatAI/AAAAAAAAD-E/ZYEvyoyEOI8/Slick.jpg

http://media.photobucket.com/image/lab pit mix/ltracher/100_1673.jpg

what do u guys think?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> yes they do look alike. Lucky uses her hands (paws) a lot too like boxers do. i was thinking pit. when she pants, she really has a wrinkled forehead and a skull of a pit.


Might be all three: pit/lab/boxer, who knows?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> i haven't, but thought about it. i'd do it for the right price.


If you have it done "for the right price" let us know what it says! :smile:
Now I am wondering what your dog is mixed with besides Lab!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

wags said:


> If you have it done "for the right price" let us know what it says! :smile:
> Now I am wondering what your dog is mixed with besides Lab!


if i do ill be sure 2 let u know:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yeah I could see boxer mixed in there as a possibility for sure! Boxers have really weak genes so if they're crossed with anything that smooshy face goes right out the window.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

if youre going to get a DNA test, check out ebay, they usually go for $25, instead of paying $70 at the retailer.


----------

